# 5-Star Jet Rider refurbish



## MrColumbia (Jun 7, 2017)

Now that I'm done on all the military bike projects that I had it's time to work on the Jet Rider I was given last month. Here are before pictures. I do not intend restoration but would appreciate input on how far to take the refurb. My primary goal is getting it in top mechanical condition but cosmetically how far would you take it? 

There was rust in places like on the fenders and the previous/original owner had used silver paint in creative ways to cover it up as can be seen on the rear fender. This was done decades ago. Leave it as is?

Another issue is the fender light that is gutted. Rebuild or leave the way it is? I have a repop light that I could take the inners and lens from to rebuild it.

Polish chrome or leave a bit crusty? Same with paint that is in remarkable condition.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd rebuild the light, service it-to include tires/tubes, and ride it as-is. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 8, 2017)

Boy, I would be up in the air on this one, it seems like the paint and chrome would clean up really nice with little to no drastic measures, and look killer. But, it also has that appeal of well loved bike that stood the test of time. Either way you choose to proceed with it I don't think you can lose! Joe


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 8, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Now that I'm done on all the military bike projects that I had it's time to work on the Jet Rider I was given last month. Here are before pictures. I do not intend restoration but would appreciate input on how far to take the refurb. My primary goal is getting it in top mechanical condition but cosmetically how far would you take it?
> 
> There was rust in places like on the fenders and the previous/original owner had used silver paint in creative ways to cover it up as can be seen on the rear fender. This was done decades ago. Leave it as is?
> 
> ...



Nice ride dude!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2017)

The work on this bike begins. The inside of the tank is in remarkable condition. Besides servicing the mechanics I'm going to start with a light cleaning of the painted parts and see how it goes.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2017)

The disassembly continues. Everything is coming apart with little difficulty.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2017)

Now on to cleaning parts. I like to do the wheels/hubs in a different process in order to keep parts from getting mixed up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2017)

Make sure to preserve that beautiful film of dried oil and grease on those hubs and crank!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Make sure to preserve that beautiful film of dried oil and grease on those hubs and crank!




Done!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2017)

Paint is cleaning up real nice.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2017)

Plans for the headlight are changing. It does not want to come off and is pretty bad inside. Maybe just put a reflector and lens and call it a day.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 10, 2017)

Or maybe not. Guts replaced. It just did not look right with no lens or reflector.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 10, 2017)

I loved the Columbia split reflectors so much I've tried to work them in to most of my builds. The biggest problem I've had is having a repop's lens turn amber over the years.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, I have just finished the 5 Star Jet Rider. A lot of elbow grease and some of the regular kind into this project but the only things replaced and not from the factory are a newer set of US made Carlisle Lightning Darts and the battery tray and reflector/lens in the headlight. The original Goodyears are in decent display condition but a bit too dry rotted on the sidewalls to ride any distance.

As can be seen in the first picture the front brake as like new inside. The hub cleaned up with showroom chrome under all the hardened grease/dirt that was like cement. Rear hub was in similar shape simply needing a good cleaning and re-lube. Clutch discs were like new.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 18, 2017)

I absolutely love the way that your efforts turned out!  Very, very nice!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2017)

Beautiful! I always clean off the grime!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 19, 2017)

Amazing job, it looks outstanding! I couldn't have done it better myself!! I'll bet it rides like dream too!! Joe


----------



## sludgeguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 20, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Amazing job, it looks outstanding! I couldn't have done it better myself!! I'll bet it rides like dream too!! Joe




Rides like a Cadilac. I truly believe that this particular model and year was the pinnacle of all Columbia bikes. The next year they started on the long road of using cheaper components and parts and cutting costs anywhere they could.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 20, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Well, I have just finished the 5 Star Jet Rider. A lot of elbow grease and some of the regular kind into this project but the only things replaced and not from the factory are a newer set of US made Carlisle Lightning Darts and the battery tray and reflector/lens in the headlight. The original Goodyears are in decent display condition but a bit too dry rotted on the sidewalls to ride any distance.
> 
> As can be seen in the first picture the front brake as like new inside. The hub cleaned up with showroom chrome under all the hardened grease/dirt that was like cement. Rear hub was in similar shape simply needing a good cleaning and re-lube. Clutch discs were like new.
> 
> ...



Nice clean+detail. Great catch on that one!!!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Rides like a Cadilac. I truly believe that this particular model and year was the pinnacle of all Columbia bikes. The next year they started on the long road of using cheaper components and parts and cutting costs anywhere they could.




I started with Columbia bikes. I have thought about getting another when I settle down and quit moving around. Great quality bikes, some parts are tough to find though.


----------

